# Meine Festplatte schrumpft?!?



## JohnDoe (29. Dezember 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein großes (kleiner werdendes) Problem:

ich habe festgestellt, dass meine Festplatte (40 GB) immer kleiner wird. Das soll heisen: vor nicht alzulanger Zeit waren auf Part. 1 noch 22 GB Gesamtspeicher und auf Part. 2 18 GB Gesamtspeicher
Heut 1:22GB; 2:14,8GB.

Ich weiß keine Lösung.

Ich habe bereits mit Partition Magic nach nicht zugeordneten Speicher gesucht, der hat aber keins gefunden.
Auch OnTrack SystemSuite hat keine Fehler gefunden.
Ich weiß nicht weiter.

Kennt jemand das Problem?
Kann mir jemand helfen oder mich weiterleiten?
Bitte, dringend Hilfe!!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Dezember 2001)

einmal posten reicht!

hi,
schon mal nen intensivtest mit scandisk bzw. chkdsk gemacht?


----------

